# UK Driving License



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

I currently have a UK driving license, can anyone advise me on what the rules are? am i right in saying I can drive in perth on a UK licence for 1 year but would then have to take my test in OZ?

any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I think you should do a bit research on RTA website. I believe you will need to get your UK license here and then get them to issue you Australian one. I don't believe you will need to take any tests.


----------

